# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Predios rurales: NUEVA Ley de Saneamiento físico-legal a cargo de Gobiernos Regionales

## Inmobilex

*VIERNES 9 de abril 2020 * *8:00 a 10:00 pm* *Webinar de Actualización- En vivo.*  *PREDIOS RURALES: NUEVA LEY DE SANEAMIENTO FISICO-LEGAL Y FORMALIZACION A CARGO DE LOS GOBIERNOS REGIONALES   ¿Por qué participar? Porque desde el 27 de marzo está vigente esta nueva norma legal y resulta esencial actualizarse.   RESERVE SU VACANTE POR WHATSAPP. EN CASO NO PUEDA ASISTIR NO HAY PAGO ALGUNO.  TEMARIO* 1.* La Ley N° 31145 del 27.03.2021:* Objeto. Alcance. Exclusiones. Entidades competentes. Inicio de las acciones de saneamiento físico-legal: De oficio o a petición de parte. Instrumentos o títulos a emitirse y su mérito para inscripción ante SUNARP.
2. Regularización de derechos posesorios en predios de propiedad del Estado o de particulares.
3. Regularización de tracto sucesivo de transferencia en predios rústicos.
4. Asunción de titularidad o inmatriculación a favor de los gobiernos regionales de los predios inscritos a favor entidades estatales y que se encuentren involucrados en los procedimientos ejecutados en aplicación de la Ley N° 31145: Precisiones.
5. Prevalencia de los documentos catastrales expedidos por los órganos de los gobiernos regionales en los procesos de saneamiento físico-legal y formalización de los predios rurales a su cargo: Su utilización ante la Sunarp para rectificaciones.6. Atención de Preguntas. Análisis de casos planteados por el expositor y los participantes.*EXPOSITOR
MIGUEL MANDAMIENTO PAZ* Abogado por la UNMSM. Especialista en Derechos Reales, Derecho Registral, Derechos de Propiedad, Bases Gráficas y Catastro.
Actualmente Funcionario Altamente Especializado del Organismo de Formalización de la Propiedad Informal (COFOPRI) .
Maestría en Catastro Multipropósito por la Universidad de Jaén de España. Estudios concluidos de Doctorado en Derecho por la UNMSM.
Docente Universitario de Derecho Registral, Notarial y Derechos Reales.*TARIFAS: (Incluye IGV, factura o boleta electrónica)**TARIFA GENERAL PRONTO PAGO S/ 130 VÁLIDA SOLO HASTA EL 7 DE ABRIL**A PARTIR DEL 8 DE ABRIL:**S/ 150 EX PARTICIPANTES DE NUESTROS EVENTOS**S/ 170. AGENTES INMOBILIARIOS (CODIGO P.N. DEL MVCS)**S/ 180 PUBLICO GENERAL (NUEVOS PARTICIPANTES)*  *AGREGAR S/7.50 soles si abona en provincia (debido al cargo del BCP por abonos en otra plaza)**.**ABONOS: CTA. CTE BCP 192-1928360-083 a nombre de INMOBILEX SAC.* *Código interbancario: 002-192-001928360083-31  RUC 20451579461  Inmobilex SAC* *(ABONOS DESDE OTROS BANCOS HASTA UN DIA ANTES: DEBEN REFLEJARSE EN NUESTRA CUENTA ANTES DEL EVENTO)* *ACEPTAMOS PAGOS CON TARJETAS DE CREDITO Y DÉBITO VISA Y MASTERCARD MEDIANTE LINK DE PLATAFORMA SEGURA DE MERCADO PAGO (SUJETO A COMISIÓN POR PAGO EN PLATAFORMA DE S/ 11.00).* *SI DESEA ABONAR DESDE SU CUENTA EN INTERBANK O BBVA COORDINE AL WhatsApp* - 981235953 *ESTE EVENTO ES EN VIVO. VIA GOTOMEETING. NO SE GRABA.* *¿Mayores informes?** Envía un* *WhatsApp al** 981235953 o escribe al correo* *eventos@inmobilex.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Minagri capacita a 13 regiones en saneamiento físico y legal, formalización y catastro rural TALLER 29 set - SANEAMIENTO Y TITULACIÓN DE PREDIOS RURALES: MODALIDADES Y PROBLEMAS FRECUENTES Taller 27 octubre - SANEAMIENTO Y TITULACION DE PREDIOS RURALES Taller 26 de febrero - Saneamiento de Predios Rurales: Modalidades y problemas frecuentes Taller 26 febrero - Saneamiento de Predios Rurales : Modalidades y problemas frecuentes.

----------

